# Keine Verbindung möglich



## *Panza* (Gast) (14. September 2006)

Hoi, immer wenn blasc meine char daten übertragen will bekommt er keine verbindung...was kann ich tun?


----------



## Rascal (14. September 2006)

Hallo

Kommt eine Meldung vom Blasc?

Des weiteren denke daran, deine Firewall so zu konfigurieren, das Blasc sowohl per HTTP (Port 80) als auch per FTP (Port 21) zugriff aufs Internet hat.

So Long
Ras


----------



## Neres (16. September 2006)

Habe auch das Problem, wenn ich mein Profil übertragen möchte, von BLASC die Meldung bekomme, das keine Verbindung zum BLASC Datenserver hergestellt werden konnte.
Habe ZoneAlarm druff, aber BLASC ist da für alles freigeschalten, also kA woran es liegt.


----------



## Roran (17. September 2006)

Neres schrieb:


> Habe auch das Problem, wenn ich mein Profil übertragen möchte, von BLASC die Meldung bekomme, das keine Verbindung zum BLASC Datenserver hergestellt werden konnte.
> Habe ZoneAlarm druff, aber BLASC ist da für alles freigeschalten, also kA woran es liegt.


Poste mal bitte die Debug.txt


----------



## Neres (18. September 2006)

17.09.2006 11:56:58<<- BLASC Version: 0.13.0 Build:219
17.09.2006 11:56:58<<- Lade Build Version von WoW
17.09.2006 11:56:59->> WoW Build Version: 5595
17.09.2006 11:57:01->> Programm gestartet
17.09.2006 11:57:01->> Timer:1000
17.09.2006 11:57:01->> WoWFileName: F:\spiele\World of Warcraft\wow.exe
17.09.2006 11:57:01->> Autoupdate: -1
17.09.2006 11:57:01->> Modus: 13
17.09.2006 11:57:01->> Gold: 0
17.09.2006 11:57:03LoadWebConfig Socket Error # 11001
Host not found.
17.09.2006 11:57:031
17.09.2006 11:57:03<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?>
<XML>
 <FOLDERS>
  <DAT>/pub/upload/</DAT>
  <LUA>/pub/upload/</LUA>
 </FOLDERS>
 <FILES>
  <Knownid>http://www.blasc.de/knownid/knownID2.dat</Knownid>
  <Loader>BlascLoader.exe</Loader>
 </FILES>
 <Application Name="BLASC">
  <ExeName>BLASC.exe</ExeName>
 <Params>noloader</Params>
 <Path>pub/setup/</Path>
 <FileList>http://www.blasc.de/BLASCLoader.xml</FileList>
 <FTPHost>62.146.108.150</FTPHost>
 <FTPAnonym>1</FTPAnonym> 
</Application>
</XML>

17.09.2006 14:14:46->> Manueller Datenabgleich
17.09.2006 14:14:46<<- VERARBEITUNG BEGINNT
17.09.2006 14:14:46<<- Suche nach F:\spiele\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\<Accountname>\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
17.09.2006 14:14:46<<- Datei gefunden F:\spiele\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\<Accountname>\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
17.09.2006 14:14:46->> Suche abgeschlossen
17.09.2006 14:14:46->> Gefundende SavedVariables.lua: 1
17.09.2006 14:14:46->> Aktuelles Profil: <Accountname>
17.09.2006 14:14:46->> Aktuelle Datei: F:\spiele\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\<Accountname>\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
17.09.2006 14:14:46->> FTP: Resolving hostname .
17.09.2006 14:14:46->> FTP: Connecting to 192.168.0.1.
17.09.2006 14:14:47<<- Verbindung zum BLASC Server konnte nicht hergestellt werden
17.09.2006 14:14:47<<- VERARBEITUNG ABGEBROCHEN
17.09.2006 14:14:47<<- FEHLER1: Socket Error # 10061
Connection refused.
17.09.2006 14:14:51->> WoW als aktiv erkannt (17.09.2006 14:14:51)
17.09.2006 14:14:51->> BLASCrafter wird aktualisiert
17.09.2006 14:14:52BLASCrafter für Frostmourne geladen
17.09.2006 14:14:52->> BLASCrafter fertig aktualisiert
17.09.2006 14:14:52->> WoW.exe als Running Application gefunden
17.09.2006 14:14:55->> WoW als beendet erkannt
17.09.2006 14:14:55->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
17.09.2006 14:14:55->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
17.09.2006 14:14:55->>KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/knownID2.dat
17.09.2006 14:14:55->>LOCAL_BLASCLoader: BlascLoader.exe
17.09.2006 14:14:55->>FTPHost: 62.146.108.150
17.09.2006 14:14:55->>FTP_Anonym: 1
17.09.2006 14:14:55WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigeben
17.09.2006 14:14:55WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigegeben
17.09.2006 14:14:55<<- VERARBEITUNG BEGINNT
17.09.2006 14:14:55<<- Suche nach F:\spiele\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\<Accountname>\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
17.09.2006 14:14:55<<- Datei gefunden F:\spiele\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\<Accountname>\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
17.09.2006 14:14:55->> Suche abgeschlossen
17.09.2006 14:14:55->> Gefundende SavedVariables.lua: 1
17.09.2006 14:14:55->> Aktuelles Profil: <Accountname>
17.09.2006 14:14:55->> Aktuelle Datei: F:\spiele\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\<Accountname>\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
17.09.2006 14:14:55->> FTP: Connecting to 62.146.108.150.
17.09.2006 14:14:56<<- Verbindung zum BLASC Server konnte nicht hergestellt werden
17.09.2006 14:14:56<<- VERARBEITUNG ABGEBROCHEN
17.09.2006 14:14:56<<- FEHLER1: Socket Error # 10061
Connection refused.
17.09.2006 14:31:34->> WoW als aktiv erkannt (17.09.2006 14:31:34)
17.09.2006 14:31:34->> BLASCrafter wird aktualisiert
17.09.2006 14:31:35BLASCrafter für Frostmourne geladen
17.09.2006 14:31:35->> BLASCrafter fertig aktualisiert
17.09.2006 14:31:35->> WoW.exe als Running Application gefunden
17.09.2006 15:11:18->> WoW als beendet erkannt
17.09.2006 15:11:19->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
17.09.2006 15:11:19->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
17.09.2006 15:11:19->>KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/knownID2.dat
17.09.2006 15:11:19->>LOCAL_BLASCLoader: BlascLoader.exe
17.09.2006 15:11:19->>FTPHost: 62.146.108.150
17.09.2006 15:11:19->>FTP_Anonym: 1
17.09.2006 15:11:19WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigeben
17.09.2006 15:11:19WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigegeben
17.09.2006 15:11:19<<- VERARBEITUNG BEGINNT
17.09.2006 15:11:19<<- Suche nach F:\spiele\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\<Accountname>\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
17.09.2006 15:11:19<<- Datei gefunden F:\spiele\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\<Accountname>\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
17.09.2006 15:11:19->> Suche abgeschlossen
17.09.2006 15:11:19->> Gefundende SavedVariables.lua: 1
17.09.2006 15:11:19->> Aktuelles Profil: <Accountname>
17.09.2006 15:11:19->> Aktuelle Datei: F:\spiele\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\<Accountname>\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
17.09.2006 15:11:19->> FTP: Connecting to 62.146.108.150.
17.09.2006 15:11:20<<- Verbindung zum BLASC Server konnte nicht hergestellt werden
17.09.2006 15:11:20<<- VERARBEITUNG ABGEBROCHEN
17.09.2006 15:11:20<<- FEHLER1: Socket Error # 10061
Connection refused.
17.09.2006 17:08:49->> WoW als aktiv erkannt (17.09.2006 17:08:49)
17.09.2006 17:08:49->> BLASCrafter wird aktualisiert
17.09.2006 17:08:50BLASCrafter für Frostmourne geladen
17.09.2006 17:08:50->> BLASCrafter fertig aktualisiert
17.09.2006 17:08:50->> WoW.exe als Running Application gefunden
17.09.2006 23:23:21->> WoW als beendet erkannt
17.09.2006 23:23:32->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
17.09.2006 23:23:36->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
17.09.2006 23:23:36->>KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/knownID2.dat
17.09.2006 23:23:36->>LOCAL_BLASCLoader: BlascLoader.exe
17.09.2006 23:23:36->>FTPHost: 62.146.108.150
17.09.2006 23:23:36->>FTP_Anonym: 1
17.09.2006 23:23:36WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigeben
17.09.2006 23:23:36WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigegeben
17.09.2006 23:23:36<<- VERARBEITUNG BEGINNT
17.09.2006 23:23:38<<- Suche nach F:\spiele\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\<Accountname>\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
17.09.2006 23:23:38<<- Datei gefunden F:\spiele\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\<Accountname>\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
17.09.2006 23:23:38->> Suche abgeschlossen
17.09.2006 23:23:38->> Gefundende SavedVariables.lua: 1
17.09.2006 23:23:38->> Aktuelles Profil: <Accountname>
17.09.2006 23:23:38->> Aktuelle Datei: F:\spiele\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\<Accountname>\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
17.09.2006 23:23:38->> FTP: Connecting to 62.146.108.150.
17.09.2006 23:23:39<<- Verbindung zum BLASC Server konnte nicht hergestellt werden
17.09.2006 23:23:46<<- VERARBEITUNG ABGEBROCHEN
17.09.2006 23:23:46<<- FEHLER1: Socket Error # 10061
Connection refused.


----------



## Neres (23. September 2006)

Keine idee?


----------



## Roran (24. September 2006)

Hast du ne Firewall am laufen ?
Zb. die von Windows oder eine eigene noch installiert ?
Wenn ja,
schau mal ob du da für Blasc die Ports 21 , 80 und 8080 frei gegeben hast.


----------



## Neres (24. September 2006)

Ah, danke, ZoneLabs blockiert da so heftig, danke jedenfalls für die Ports, funzt jetzt.


----------



## Rascal (25. September 2006)

Ich habs ja oben geschrieben... Kein wunder gibt es hier so oft die gleichen Fragen wenn nie einer die vorhandenen Posts liest...


----------

